# ERAC EXPO 2009 – 27th September



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

ERAC is pleased to announce that we are moving from our old location in Basildon to a new venue at:


Shenfield High School​ 
Alexander Lane​ 
Shenfield​ 
Brentwood​ 
Essex. CM15 8RY​ 

This new venue is easily accessible from the M25/A12 and is about a 10-12 minute walk from Shenfield Rail Station. There is ample parking available & easy wheel chair access. 

Initial viewing of the venue indicates that, as well as the usual confirmed breeders, we will also be able to accommodate the majority of those on last year’s waiting list : victory: (on a first come first served basis).

Booking forms for tables will be sent out in June.

____________________
Connie


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking forward to it Connie -)


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

So am I Ian! This venue (facilities, parking) is much better than Basildon & should make my life a lot easier (even though I have to come up with a new floor plan now :whistling2. 

Just looked at your sig - how on earth did you get that fantastic collection of royals together? I'm green with envy! :whip: :2thumb:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

i shall be there


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Connie, 

That's great news on the hall, I won't miss Basildonl!!!

regards,

Matt


----------

